# 98 Maxima clutch pedal stuck



## Recon (Sep 13, 2004)

on my sister's 98 maxima the clutch pedal is stuck to the floor.
1. No fluid in clutch reservoir.
2. pulled out actuator (to move the fork) and found that by compressing it it forces fluid back into reservoir.
3. moved fork back and forth and seems to be in good order.
4. the actuator is covered in fluid, not alot but enough the be moist looking as is the line running to it. However the tranny housing isn't wet.

I guess I'm asking what the problem might be. I did not fill the fluid before taking apart and testing. As it seemed that the fluid went somewhere and in taking the air inlet out I hoped I would find it. My guess is the actuator itself might be bad.(Bad seals) If anyone can lend insight on this please do as I'm stumped.


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

clutch slave cylinder...same thing happened to me....easy to replace


----------

